# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Großstudie zur besten Prostatakrebstherapie

## tom aus lu

Hallo,

gemäß dem beigefügten Zeitungsartikel ist eine bis 2030 angelegte Großstudie zur optimalsten Prostatakrebstherapie gestartet.

An dieser Studie sollen rund 1000 niedergelassene Urologen beteiligt sein. 

Initiatoren sind die deutsche Krebshilfe zusammen mit den Krankenkassen.

Zum Artikel der Welt: http://www.welt.de/gesundheit/articl...ie-finden.html

Mitteilung im Ärzteblatt: http://www.aerzteblatt.de/nachrichten/53136

Tom

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Tom,

das ist die PREFERE-Studie, auf die schon seit einigen Tagen auf der BPS-Seite hingewiesen wird und über die Reinardo sich hier schon ausgelassen hat.

Ralf

----------


## Reinardo

Danke, Tom, für Deine Hinweise. Das Ärzteblatt, nachdem ich die on-line Ausgabe abonniert habe, überflutet mein Emailfach mit Artikeln, die alle nur reinster Verlautbarungsjournalismus sind. Der Artikel in der Welt, auch ein Springer-Blatt, ist von derselben Art. Da scheint in den Redaktionen kein einziger kritischer Journalist zu sitzen, der  mal eine Wertung vornimmt.  -Reinardo -

----------


## silver dollar

Moin Reinardo, nachdem sich DGU BDU zertifizierte Krebszentren und Unikliniken sowie die DKH gemeinsam dieser Studie angenommen haben ist an sich genügend kritische Würdigung aus dem Medizinsektor erfolgt, ob es da noch zusätzlich investigative Presse  braucht ??

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo silverdollar:-

Die Studie ist hirnrissig, und ich scheine im Forum wie in der Geschichte von des Kaisers neuen Kleidern der Einzige zu sein, der das richtig sieht. Man kann nicht eine generelle Antwort finden auf Fragen, die nur individuell beantwortet werden können. Nein, so wie ich das vermute, haben einige ehrgeizige aber lebensfremde Urologen bei der DGU diese Superstudie sich ausgedacht  (Geld scheint ja im Überfluss da zu sein) und alle nachfolgenden Institutionen haben nur   durchgewunken und abgenickt, leider auch der Bundesverband BPS, nach der Vorstellung, der Kaiser macht's immer richtig. Anstatt endlich mal gescheite Vorgaben für die Krebsforschung zu erarbeiten und über Verbesserungen in Diagnostik und Therapie insbesondere für uns Kassenpatienten nachzudenken, wird Zeit und Geld vergeudet für die Ergründung von "Wissenslücken",  die niemand außer den Initiatoren der Studie als solche empfindet.
Jeder SHG-Leiter sollte vor seinem Gewissen prüfen, ob er Neudiagnostizierte zur Teilnahme raten kann.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Die Studie ist hirnrissig, und ich scheine im Forum wie in der Geschichte von des Kaisers neuen Kleidern der Einzige zu sein, der das richtig sieht.


Lieber Reinardo, im Sinne neuer Patienten hoffe ich, Du hast Recht mit dieser Deiner Kernaussage. Du bist einzig. 

Alle anderen würden sich nämlich über eine individuelle Beratung freuen, bei der es vielleicht mal heißt: Die PREFERE Studie zeigt, dass die getesteten Therapieformen nur unwesentlich im Ergebnis des beschwerdefreien Überlebens abweichen. Oder es heißt vielleicht, dass die Brachytherapie statistisch besser abschneidet als actve surveillance. Egal was das Ergebnis sein wird, es bildet für die individuelle Beratung eine wissenschaftlich fundierte Grundlage. 

Dies ganze schafft nur eine Grundlage, auf die dann eine individuelle Therapie erarbeitet werden kann. Jetzt wird im Dunklen getappt, und die individuelle Therapie fundiert nur auf der individuellen Erfahrung der Ärzte. Der Ist Zustand ist unbefriedigend. 

Das Risiko der Teilnehmer an PREFERE scheint klein, ebenso klein wie deren Krebs halst so ist. Wem das Risiko der Teilnahme zu hoch ist, muss ja nicht teilnehmen. Er sucht sich dann seine Therapie nach bisher üblichen Verfahren aus. 

Gruß, D.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Die Studie ist hirnrissig, und ich scheine im Forum wie in der Geschichte von des Kaisers neuen Kleidern der Einzige zu sein, der das richtig sieht.


Hallo Reinhard,

heftige Meinungsäußerung, die zu Deiner recht ausführlichen Stellungnahme in einem von Dir selbst eröffneten Thread zum in Rede stehenden Thema, obwohl auch ziemlich kritisch, eher nicht passt. Die Bezeichnung hirnrissig ist Dir wohl hoffentlich eher versehentlich unterlaufen. Da die PREFERE - Studie das Topthema vorgestern in Magdeburg war, wurden auch darüber in einer Podiumsdisskussion unter reger Beteiligung der etwa 250 Teilnehmer sehr ausführlich alle evtl. noch ungeklärten Aspekte beleuchtet und sachlich in erster Linie von Prof. Martin Schostak, aber auch Markus Graefen Hamburg, Thomas Wiegel Ulm und Timo Liebald Dresden verdeutlicht bzw. hin und wieder entkräftet, sofern es sich um Bedenken handelte.

 Du solltest nicht immer alles nur von vorn herein negativ sehen. Ein wenig mehr Optimismus würde Dir eher helfen, auch Deine eigene gesundheitliche Situtation noch lockerer meistern zu können, als Du das ohnehin schon bislang fertig gebracht hast. Alles Gute für Dich.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Reinardo,


> Hallo silverdollar:-
> 
> Die Studie ist hirnrissig, und ich scheine im Forum wie in der Geschichte von des Kaisers neuen Kleidern der Einzige zu sein, der das richtig sieht. Man kann nicht eine generelle Antwort finden auf Fragen, die nur individuell ....
> Jeder SHG-Leiter sollte vor seinem Gewissen prüfen, ob er Neudiagnostizierte zur Teilnahme raten kann.
> 
> Gruß, Reinardo


Ich spare mir Kommentare zum Thema "hirnrissig" (wäre ne gelbe Karte wert), für mich kann zu Deinem weiteren Kommentar "Einzelkämpfer versus etablierte Medizin" zusammenfassend nur gesagt werden, dass Du weder den Gesamtkontext der Studie gelesen hast noch mit einem der Initiatoren gesprochen hast noch in den Text für die Betroffenen eingebunden warst, mit einem Wort oberflächlich was mitbekommen und vorsichtshalber mal angreifen. Bei mir treffen alle der 3 vorgenannten Punkte zu, insoweit kann ich als SHG Leiter und BPS Vorstandsmitglied locker feststellen, dass hier der richtige Weg beschritten wird. Ansonsten gilt wohl "was schert ..... die Karawane zieht weiter "

----------


## Reinardo

guenther:-

das ist aber eine sehr arrogante Reaktion, denn auf meine Argumente bist Du gar nicht eingegangen, antwortest nur formalistisch, drohst sogar mit Sanktionen. Ich habe mir sehr gründlich durchgelesen, was im BPS-Magazin 3/2010 veröffentlicht ist und darüber nachgedacht, bevor ich etwas geschrieben habe. Ich weiss also soviel, wie der BPS mir erlaubt hat zu wissen. Und die Vielzahl der von Dir und Harald genannten Autoritäten ist auch kein Garant für die Wahrheit.

Wenn jemand eine Studie initiieren würde über welches ist das beste Wetter, dann müsste man ihm doch antworten, dass die Summe aller Erfahrungen in der wELT (Evidenz-basiert ermittelt) keine sinnvolle Antwort ergibt, da das abhängt von den regionalen Bedürfnissen. In der Wüste ist der Regen ein Segen, im Regenwald ist er eine Plage und bei uns freuen sich die Bauern und die Staedter wieder gar nicht. Ganz so ist das auch mit den Therapien beim Prostatakrebs. Die "beste" Therapie ist immer nur eine individuell bestimmte Therapie und keine nach "Evidenz-basiertem" Verfahren ermittelte generelle. Für jede der in Frage kommenden Therapien gibt es massenhaft Dokumentation, die ausgewertet werden kann, hier und in Amerika.. Die PREFERE-Studie ist daher so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, kostet viel Geld, bindet Personal in den Kliniken, hilft uns an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten kein Deut, leitet auch die in ferner Zukunft Diagnostizierten in eine fragwürdige Richtung.

Auch Harald kann die Anspielungen auf meine fortgeschrittene Erkrankung sich sparen. Mein Kopf funktioniert noch vorzüglich  und mit nunmehr 81 Jahren habe ich sogar einige Urologen schon überlebt. 

Reinardo

----------


## gunterman

Die *Pros* und *Cons* der *PREFERE Studie* wurden hier im Forum bereits zu Beginn des Jahres 2011 ausführlich diskutiert.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...pie-%28G-BA%29

Allerdings lief damals die Studie noch nicht unter dem Namen PREFERE. Sie wurde als "Präferenzbasierte Studie zur Evaluation der interstitiellen Brachytherapie" geplant. Im Jahre 2012 erfolgte dann die Umbenennung in PREFERE: Nationale Studie beim Prostatakarzinom mit niedrigem bzw. frühem intermediärem Risiko.

----------


## LowRoad

Reinardo,
ich melde mich mal als zweiter, der diese Studie als unnötig ansieht. Wir hatten das ja schon früher (siehe gunterman) hier besprochen, aber zwischenzeitlich sehe ich das alles etwas entspannter. Sollen sie machen, oder wie Günther meint: "was schert ..... die Karawane zieht weiter ". Der primäre Studienendpunkt ist das krankheitsspezifische Überleben, was schon ein relativ "weiches" Kriterium ist, nicht frei von interpretativem Spielraum, wodurch wiederum die Fehlerbreite erhöht. Die berücksichtigend hat man schon mal vorgebaut: _"Die vier Therapiestrategien unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich ihrer onkologischen Wirksamkeit nicht signifikant"_. Es geht also mehr um die Unterschiede in QOL und "therapieassoziierter Morbidität" wie auch immer das ermittelt wird. Hier werden aber wirklich "kleine Brötchen gebacken", ist da so ein Tam-Tam erforderlich?

Ändern wird diese Studie an den in 20 Jahren praktizierten Behandlungskonzepten gar nichts, denn die Ergebnisse sind dann sicherlich alle durch modernere Diagnose und Therapieverfahren überholt. Könnte man noch den Punkt Geld (~25 Millionen Euro) ansprechen. Auch das ist eher "Peanuts" verglichen mit Studien zur Zulassung neuer Medikamente, die knapp 1 Milliarde Dollar betragen. 

Wir haben uns daran gewöhnt, dass der medizinische Fortschritt, zumindest beim Prostatakarzinom, seit Jahren aus den angelsächsischen Ländern kommt, und so wird es auch bleiben. Grund ist z.B., dass alleine MD-Anderson in den nächsten 10 Jahren 10 Milliarden Dollar für Krebsforschung investieren wird. Dann wäre da noch das PCF das zusammen mit dem NCI Summen investiert, dagegen sind diese 25 Millionen Euro Kinderkram. Mein lieber Reinardo, lass sie machen...

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wenn die Studie klappt, hätten wir endlich mal in der ja eher wie ein Basar organisierten PCa-Therapie-Landschaft nicht nur einen Pflock eingeschlagen, sondern u.U. eine Umkrempelung des jahrzehntelang üblichen Vorgehens zugunsten des betroffenen Patienten. Hoffen wir mal.


Das war auch der Tenor, der sich unter den in Magdeburg anwesenden Urologen und anderer Experten bei der grundsätzlichen Bewertung ausbreitete. Endlich mal eine deutsche Studie zu den möglichen wichtigsten Behandlungsstrategien bei Prostatakrebs im Anfangsstadium. 

Bei der Podiumsdiskussion zu PREFERE ließ ich auch auszugsweise die Meinung eines Achtzigjährigen einfließen, dass wohl eher Helden gesucht würden. Die eher lapidare Reaktion von einem der Studieninitiatoren mündete in der Aussage, man müsse sich ja nicht daran beteiligen. Es würde den Rahmen eines Forums sprengen, die vielen vermeintlichen Ungereimtheiten dieser Studie erschöpfend abzuhandeln. Der Zeitablauf wird mit darüber mitentscheiden, was möglicherweise noch zu verbessern ist. Hinter dieser Studie steckt ein immenses Pensum an Arbeitseinsatz vieler Experten, die nicht in erster Linie eigene Vorteile, die sich daraus ergeben könnten, dabei im Auge hatten, sondern trotz der schon bestehenden Vorgaben oder Erkenntnisse aus den S3-Leitlinien zum PCa weitere irgendwann einmal schlüssige neue Ergebnisse zu den gängigsten Behandlungs-Varianten des Prostatakrebses zur Verfügung haben möchten. Lasst es doch nun geschehen. Man kann auch bei einer Lotterie, wie jemand hierzu schrieb, Glück haben.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> Die berücksichtigend hat man schon mal vorgebaut: _"Die vier Therapiestrategien unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich ihrer onkologischen Wirksamkeit nicht signifikant"_. Es geht also mehr um die Unterschiede in QOL und "therapieassoziierter Morbidität" wie auch immer das ermittelt wird.


Lieber LowRoad, Dein fett geschriebener Satz ist eine Hypothese, die durch die Studie bestätigt oder widerlegt werden soll. So steht im von Dir mitgeschickten Bild.

----------


## Diogenes_57

Lieber Reinardo, Dein Kopf möge gerne noch gut funktionieren, dennoch... 


> Die "beste" Therapie ist immer nur eine individuell bestimmte Therapie und keine nach "Evidenz-basiertem" Verfahren ermittelte generelle. Für jede der in Frage kommenden Therapien gibt es massenhaft Dokumentation, die ausgewertet werden kann, hier und in Amerika.. Die PREFERE-Studie ist daher so überflüssig wie ein Kropf, kostet viel Geld, bindet Personal in den Kliniken, hilft uns an Prostatakrebs Erkrankten kein Deut, leitet auch die in ferner Zukunft Diagnostizierten in eine fragwürdige Richtung.


... widersprichst Du Dich im ersten zitierten Satz selber. Unbestritten ist, dass die beste Therapie individuell ist. Die Evidenz ist - wie Du richtig schreibst - nur eine Basis. Sie schreibt also keine individuelle Therapie vor. Die Evidenz ist eine Grundlage für die individuelle Therapieentscheidung und diktiert niemals eine individuelle Therapie. 

Ein gutes Fundament verbessert die individuelle Therapie. Die Studie verbessert dieses Fundament. Denn Deine genannte Dokumentation ist sicher immer richtig, unterliegt aber systematischen Verschiebungen (Bias). Ärzte favorisieren individuell den einen oder anderen Behandlungszweig. Sie favorisieren nach Alter systematisch anders. Solche normalen Dinge verfälschen eine zufällig zu erstellende Evidenzbasis. 

Die Studie ist auch nicht sehr teuer. Die Patienten müssen sowieso behandelt werden. Nur Protokolle sind zusätzlich zu schreiben. An der Auswertung verdingen sich Studenten nachher ihren Dr.Med.. Und wer nicht teilnehmen will, bekommt seine individuelle Therapie nach Expertenmeinung. 

Die nach uns kommende Generation von Prostatakrebspatienten wird sich über das hier gewonnene Fundament zusätzlicher Evidenz ihrer Therapie sicher freuen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...eine Hypothese, die durch die Studie bestätigt oder widerlegt werden soll...


Mein lieber D.,
nicht ganz, steht da doch auch: "Unterschiede sind zu erwarten in, Lebensqualität, therapieassoziierte Morbidität", also im Umkehrschluss ist für den Endpunkt "tumorbedingter Tod" kein Unterschied zu erwarten. So deute ich den Gesamtkontext dieser Folie.




> ...Die nach uns kommende Generation von Prostatakrebspatienten wird sich über das hier gewonnene Fundament zusätzlicher Evidenz ihrer Therapie sicher freuen.


D., ich verrate Dir mal (k)ein Geheimnis (hoffe das verdirbt Dir nicht die Vorfreude):

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

hab erneut Dank für den wahrlich aussagefähigen Link. Aber man möchte nun auch mal mit einer deutschen Studie, die nur 4 der gängigsten Therapien beinhaltet, zu schlüssigen Ergebnissen kommen. Das ist doch nicht verwerflich, nur weil es andernortens schon brauchbare Studienresultate gibt.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## gunterman

Hallo Andi,

du hattest eigentlich ja schon ein schönes Schlußwort gesprochen: "Zwischenzeitlich sehe ich das alles entspannter".
Jetzt belebst du aber wieder die alte Diskussion, die wir Anfang 2011 geführt haben und in der für mich eigentlich alles ausdiskutiert wurde, was es zum Thema zu sagen gibt.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...pie-%28G-BA%29
Du selbst hast dort auf eine Studie hingewiesen, die zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass inbesondere bei der interstitiellen Brachytherapie verlässliche langfristige Ergebnisse fehlen.

http://www.cms.gov/coveragegeninfo/downloads/id69ta.pdf
Tufts Evidence-based Practice Center, Conclusions ES-6 f.:
"Definitive benefits of radiation treatments compared to no treatment or no initial treatment for localized prostate cancer could not be determined because available data are insufficient. Data on comperative effectivness between different forms of radiation treatments (BT, EBRT, SBRT) are also inconclusive whether one form of radiation therapy is superior to another form in terms of overall or disease-specific survival."
"However, more and better quality studies are needed to either confirm or refuse these suggested findings."
Die Evidenz-Qualität der Studien zur Brachytherapie wird durchgängig mit ungenügend (insufficient) eingestuft und es werden qualitativ bessere Studien gefordert!

Gleiches hat die Review Studie vom IQWIG ergeben.
https://www.iqwig.de/nutzen-der-brac...m.1193.de.html
https://www.iqwig.de/download/N10-01...atakarzino.pdf

Eine Studie wie die PREFERE Studie, die die folgende Hypothese prüft, ist deshalb sinnvoll:

"Die vier Therapiestrategien unterscheiden sich hinsichtlich ihrer onkologischen Wirksamkeit nicht signifikant"

*Dies ist die sogenannte Nullhypothese der Studie!* Zum Begriff der Nullhypothese beim statistischen Hypothesentesten vergleiche http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypothese_(Statistik).
*Die Studie dient dazu, diese Nullhypothese zu verwerfen*, d.h. die Hypothese erfährt durch die Studie keine Bestätigung. Kann die Nullhypothese nicht verworfen werden, so ist davon auszugehen dass die 4 Therapieoptionen, bei dem gewählten Signifikanzniveau, gleiche Ergebnisse erzielen.

Gruß Günter

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Günter,

der erste Link zum Thread geht bei mir nicht auf. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe, geht man bei den 4 festgelegten Therapiewegen einheitlich von zunächst 95 % gleichen Erfolgserlebnissen aus.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Diogenes_57

> D., ich verrate Dir mal (k)ein Geheimnis (hoffe das verdirbt Dir nicht die Vorfreude):


Danke für den Link. In der Einleitung eben dort liest Du sicher auch: 


> There are currently no randomized studies comparing the effectiveness of  modern treatments. A randomized study is one in which patients  voluntarily undergo whatever treatment is chosen for them. Most patients  want to choose their treatment. Therefore, we are limited to studies  that look at a single treatment and then try to compare them.


Prefere schließt diese wissenschaftlich unsaubere Lücke. Interessant auch, dass sich die Elipsen der Grafiken links-oben schließen. Ich dachte bis eben, die Zahl der PSA Progression Free Patienten könne mit zunehmender Zeit nur abnehmen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...du hattest eigentlich ja schon ein schönes Schlußwort gesprochen: "Zwischenzeitlich sehe ich das alles entspannter".


Ja Günter,
hast mal wieder meinen wunden Punkt erwischt - ich bin halt nicht harmoniesüchtig (sagt meine Frau auch ... manchmal). So soll es denn jetzt gut sein!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Günter,

danke für die Korrektur des Links, der uns ein wenig zurückführt zu damals schon interessanten Diskussionsbeiträgen.




> So soll es denn jetzt gut sein!


Lieber Andi,

Ende gut, alles gut. Trotz Deiner hin und wieder auffallenden Art, zunächst mal auch andere Sichtweisen anklingen zu lassen, empfinde ich Dich aber durchaus eher als harmoniesüchtig.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

Ich muss doch noch mal kurz eine kleine Ergänzung machen, da es zwischenzeitlich eine sehr spannende Langzeitstudie zum Vergleich von Hoch-Dosis RT (Brachy+EBRT) und Prostatektomie gibt. Verglichen wurde die Rezidivfreiheit nach 10, 15 und 25 Jahren. RT Behandlung ab 1995 kommt auf eine 15-Jahres Rezidivfreiheit von 79%. Zwei entsprechende Prostatektomiestudien kommen auf 68% bzw. 75%. Nehmen wir mal an, dass bei diesen Studien eine Salvage-RT (ca. 1/3 Heilungsrate) noch nicht enthalten war, könnte die dauerhafte Rezidivfreiheit bei RPE durchaus über 80% liegen. Bei Strahlentherapie bietet eine begleitende Hormonentzugstherapie heutzutage erhebliche Verbesserung der Rezidivfreiheit bei mittleren und hohen Risikopatienten, so dass die Rezidivfreiheit bei entsprechender Strahlentherapie heute bei deutlich über 80% liegen dürfte.

Viel Spekulation, aber zwei Sachen dürften relativ sicher sein:

15 Jahre sind zur Beurteilung der Rezidivfreiheit erforderlich aber auch ausreichendHochdosis-RT ist gegenüber RPE zumindest vergleichbar effektiv

Böse Menschen würden jetzt vielleicht meinen, da bräuchte man doch keine weiteren Studien mehr, aber das wird Gunterman sicher gleich evidenzbasiert zurückweisen, ne?

----------


## hans.z

Einigen hier im Forum dürften die kritischen Anmerkungen zur PREFERE-Studie aus den URO NEWS bekannt sein. 




> *Niedrigrisiko-Prostatakarzinom***
> *PREFERE-Studie: zu wenig statistische Power?*
> 
> *Mit der PREFERE-Studie startet in diesem Jahr bundesweit die größte interventionelle Untersuchung zum Prostatakarzinom, die bislang in Deutschland durchgeführt wurde. Ziel der Studie ist, die als geeignet geltenden Behandlungsmethoden für das Niedrigrisiko-Prostatakarzinom miteinander zu vergleichen. Statistiker Prof. Kurt Ulm befürchtet jedoch, dass die Studie eine zu geringe Power hat, um aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu liefern.*
> Quelle



Es ist hierbei besonders interessant, dass die Studienleitung mit erheblicher Medienpower die Studie vorgestellt, aber auf fachliche Nachfragen *nur ungenügend bis gar nicht* reagiert hat. 




> *Kritische Betrachtung*
> 
> Die Redaktion der URO-NEWS hat im vergangenen Jahr die Studienleiter der PREFERE-Studie mehrfach gebeten, die Studie vorzustellen und zu bewerten (siehe auch Editorial). Dieser Bitte kamen sie bis dato nicht nach. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist daher nebenstehende Einschätzung von Prof. Ulm die einzige, die uns vorliegt.
> Quelle



Die Studie ist auf 17 Jahre angelegt. Nun ist die Dauer bei onkologischen Fragestellungen nicht ungewöhnlich, da belastbare Ergebnisse im onkologischen Bereich naturgemäß nicht in kurzen Zeitabläufen zu erwarten sind.

Was ist nun nach 17 Jahren Studiendauer an Ergebnissen zu erwarten, die wir nicht heute bereits durch andere Studien annähernd vorliegen haben? 

*Es gibt auch andere verlässliche, jedoch weniger aufwendige und kostenintensive Möglichkeiten, um an valide Daten zu kommen.*




> Zusammenfassend lässt sich festhalten, dass die PREFERE-Studie eine äußerst wichtige und *derzeit* offene Frage aufgreift. Sie ist aber nicht geeignet, diese Frage zu klären. Nach Ende der Studie, also nach 17 Jahren, wird diese Studie diese essenzielle Frage nicht beantworten können. Alternativ wäre es denkbar, im Rahmen einer Beobachtungsstudie alle Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom mit ihren gewählten Therapieoptionen zu erfassen. Für die Auswertung können dann die gleichen Ein- und Ausschlusskriterien verwendet werden, wie sie für die PREFERE-Studie vorgesehen sind.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Studie in Umfang, Design und Fragestellung bei Vorliegen der Ergebnisse in 17 Jahren überholt sein wird. 
Die heute täglich durch einen suspekten PSA-Wert und infolgedessen der Biopsie-Auswertung in Praxis und Klinik zu treffende individuelle Entscheidung wird bzgl. der Begründung auf den St. Nimmerleinstag verschoben, obwohl man heute schon mit Begründung mutiger entscheiden kann.
Ich glaube, dass heute viel zu oft ein Overthreatment trotz besseren Wissens stattfindet. Dabei ist es für die Patienten egal, ob dies der S-3-Leitlinien-Gläubigkeit und/oder dem Zwang zur OP-Belegung incl. der Da-Vinci-Investitionen geschuldet ist.




> *Immer mehr Prostatektomien ohne Überlebensvorteil***
> Die Zahl der radikalen Prostatektomien hat nicht nur in Schweden dramatisch zugenommen. Das liegt auch daran, dass infolge von PSA-Tests immer mehr Männer operiert werden, deren Krebs gar nicht lebensbedrohlich ist.
> http://www.springermedizin.de/immer-mehr-prostatektomien-ohne-ueberlebensvorteil/3979308.html



Je mehr ich mich mit der Materie beschäftige, desto mehr neige ich dazu, *für mich festzustellen*, dass diese Studie zunächst für einen unbestimmten Zeitraum den Status Quo festschreiben soll. Jeder kann sich bei seiner Entscheidung gegenüber dem Patienten und seinem Gewissen darauf berufen, dass eine Studie läuft und Ergebnisse noch ausstehen. Das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass bei zumindest gleichbleibenden OP-Zahlen, sich z.B. die "Da-Vinci-Investitionen" rechnen könnten.

*Qui bono?*
Ich denke, dass man dieser klassischen Fragestellung folgen sollte, um der tatsächlichen Begründung dieser Studie auf die Spur zukommen.

Diese Studie wurde m.E. nicht im Interesse der Patienten aufgelegt. In 17 Jahren werden wir (hoffentlich/wahrscheinlich) andere wirksame Therapiemodalitäten haben. Dann ist die Studie nur noch das wert, auf das sie gedruckt wird: Altpapier!

Ich verfolge die Irrungen und Wirrungen in der Onkologie seit nahezu 40 Jahren und spüre hier intuitiv unlautere Motive und habe vorstehend vielleicht einige Denkansätze geliefert. Für verbale Prügelorgien stehe ich hier allerdings nicht zur Verfügung.

Gruß
hans.z

----------


## tom aus lu

Die Studie ist meiner Meinung nach auch nur ein groß angelegter "Feldversuch" zur Optimierung der Therapie bei zunehmenden Fallzahlen aufgrund der demografischen Entwicklung.

Sie dient nicht zum Wohle der Patienten sondern ausschließlich zur Beleuchtung der Kostenentwicklung bzw. Kostenminimierung bei zunehmender Alterung der Bevölkerung. Sie hat daher lediglich gesundheitsökonomische Bedeutung für die Kostenträger.

Tom

----------


## hans.z

Ohne die Diskussion weiter befeuern zu wollen, möchte ich am Rande noch auf diese Studie hinweisen.




> N Engl J Med. 2013 Jan31;368(5):436-45. doi: 10.1056/NEJMoa1209978.
> *Long-term functional outcomes after treatment for localized prostatecancer.*
> Resnick MJ, Koyama T, Fan KH, Albertsen PC, Goodman M, Hamilton AS, Hoffman RM, Potosky AL, Stanford JL, Stroup AM, Van Horn RL, Penson DF.
> *Source*
> Department of Urologic Surgery and the Center for Surgical Quality and Outcomes Research, Vanderbilt University, Nashville, TN37203, USA.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23363497

----------


## silver dollar

die Studie vergleicht long term RPE versus Strahlentherapie wenn die PREFERE qua Rekrutierung gelingt, dann käme das Ideal auf 25% active surveillance 25% brachy 25% perkutante Strahlentherapie und 25% RPE im Vergleich zur aktuellen Situation wäre diese Konstellation eine Traumvariante über 15 Jahre um die bestmögliche Behandlung auf der Studienbasis qua Evidenz zu definieren.

----------


## wanderfreund

*Kritische Wertung der Studie*

Vorausschickend: ich stimme den vorherstehenden kritischen Bemerkungen zu Sinn und Erfolgsaussichten der PREFERE-Studie voll zu. Mit einfachen Worten ausgedrückt: Typisch deutsche Bürokratie und umständliche Verfahrensweise. Man hat den Eindruck, dass die Studie von den Verantwortlichen für den Berliner Flughafen ausgearbeitet wurde! Warum werden nicht die Ergebnisse bestehender Krebsregister herangezogen und offene Fragestellungen in das wohl nun bald zentrale Krebsregister einbezogen und fortgeschrieben? Bei den heutigen Möglichkeitehn der Datenerfassung und -auswertung öffnen sich doch alle Möglichkeiten statistische Erhebungen ohne kostenaufwändige  Beobachtungen durchzuführen. Um schnell an Ergebnisse zu kommen, könnten auch entsprechend ausgearbeitete Therapieerfolge und - misserfolge der letzten 15 Jahre untersucht  werden. Und wenn es schon Geld kosten muss, wäre mein Vorschlag: Qualifizierte Krankenschwestern aus den urologischen Praxen könnten diese Fragebögen gegen ein Salär freiwllig außerhalb der Arbeitszeit ausfüllen und schon hätte man z. B. nach einem Jahr die gewünschten Ergebnisse. Einer Fortschreibung der Therapieauswertungen durch die Ärzte *und
*Betroffenen steht ja nichts im Wege und es stünden immer die aktuellsten Ergebnisse zur Verfügung!

Ja, ja, mir ist bewusst, Wunschdenken und laienhafte Vorstellungen - aber, man wird ja mal träumen dürfen!
Morgen habe ich meinen halbjährlichen Kontrolltermin beim Urologen; mal sehen, ob der auch eine Meinung zur Studie hat?

Gruß

Roland

----------


## silver dollar

Hallo Roland, pragmatisch gesehen wäre das die Lösung aber diese - ich nenne es mal elektronische Patientenakte - mit welchem Verfahren auch immer aus mehreren Quellen (Kompatibilität) und durch denDatenschutz (Anonymisierung) zu bringen sehe ich in meinem Restleben nicht mehr als gegeben - leider -

----------


## RalfDm

Der BPS versteht sich als Interessenvertreter für Prostatakrebs betroffene Männer.

Wir streben die Diagnose und Behandlung nach neuesten wissenschaftlichen Einsichten auf höchstem Qualitätsniveau an. 

Daher engagieren wir uns für aktuelle Leitlinien und die Intensivierung der Forschung. Hierbei werden wir von der  Deutschen Krebshilfe  stark unterstützt. Wir sind Betroffene, keine Ärzte, keine Wissenschaftler und unabhängig. Wir besitzen kein wissenschaftliches Institut, stützen uns jedoch auf die wissenschaftlichen Einsichten entsprechender Einrichtungen. 

Als die Niedrigdosierte Brachy-Therapie in den Leistungskatalog der gesetzlichen Krankenkassen aufgenommen werden sollte/diskutiert wurde, stellte sich heraus, dass diese Therapie keine ausreichende Evidenz besitzt (Gemeinsamer Bundesausschuss, Bericht des Instituts für Qualität und Wirtschaftlichkeit im Gesundheitswesen). Wir haben  daraufhin mit der Deutschen Krebshilfe und den medizinisch wissenschaftlichen Fachgesellschaften Gespräche aufgenommen, um diesen Zustand zu ändern. Die PREFERE Studie wurde konzipiert gemäß der Regeln medizinischer Wissenschaft und beschlossen. Sie wird unterstützt durch die wissenschaftlich medizinischen Fachgesellschaften, Deutsche Krebshilfe, Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft und die Krankenkassen.

Schon heute hat die PREFERE Studie die Diagnose und Behandlung zum Positiven verändert, und sie wird erstmals den Vergleich alle vier in der S3-Leitlinie für das lokal begrenzte Prostatakarzinom empfohlenen Behandlungsoptionen ermöglichen. 

Es wird immer kontroverse Auffassungen bei wissenschaftlichen Diskussionen geben. Dabei sollten jedoch die Regeln der fairen Auseinandersetzung eingehalten werden. Wir verweisen in diesem Fall auf die Stellungnahme der Studienleitung welche der BPS in seiner homepage bereits  veröffentlicht hat http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...%20prefere.pdf.

Die Studienkosten halten wir für nicht unangemessen bei einer Volkskrankheit, die jährlich mehr als 10. 000 Tote und viel Leid mit Verlust an Lebensqualität verursacht, bei jährlichen Kosten im Gesundheitswesen im Milliardenbereich. 
Wir bedanken uns ausdrücklich bei den Fachgesellschaften, wissenschaftlichen Einrichtungen, der Deutschen Krebshilfe, der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, den Krankenkassen und den beteiligten Ärzten und Kliniken.

Wir wünschen der Studie guten Erfolg, damit unsere Söhne und Schwiegersöhne bessere Erfahrungen machen, als wir sie machten.

P. Enders + J.P. Zacharias, im April 2013
Vorstandsmitglieder des BPS, Mitautoren der S3-Leitlinie Prostatakrebs, Vertreter des Verbandes bei der Erstellung des PREFERE-Studienkonzepts.

----------


## LowRoad

Was will man denn mit den Ergebnissen der PREFERE Studie, die etwa 2030 berichten wird, anfangen, wenn man gleichzeitig fordert:




> ...Wir streben die Diagnose und Behandlung nach *neuesten wissenschaftlichen Einsichten* auf höchstem Qualitätsniveau an....


Auch das hier:




> ...Wir wünschen der Studie guten Erfolg, damit unsere Söhne und Schwiegersöhne bessere Erfahrungen machen, als wir sie machten...


hat was! Die Studie soll doch die *Nichtunterlegenheit* bestätigen, heißt doch, dass wir es momentan schon optimal machen, oder? Unsere _"Söhne und Schwiegersöhne"_ werden nur _"bessere Erfahrungen"_ als wir machen, wenn sie eine intelligente Früherkennung betreiben! Sonst nicht. Da ändern die Ergebnisse der PREFERE Studie auch nichts dran.

Zusammenbasteln von wohlklingenden Textbausteinen ergibt halt noch kein harmonisches Gesamtkonzept.  :L&auml;cheln:  Ich find's witzig!

----------


## priceless68

@LowRoad

Besser kann man es kaum formulieren!

Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich diese Studie einfach nur sparen... 

Einfach alle relavanten Daten der Betroffenen anonymisiert in einer zentralen Datenbank fortlaufend sammeln und möglichst viele (bereits vorhandenen!) nachträglich ZENTRAL erfassen - einschl. der langjährigen Entwicklung.
Das ist kein "Hokuspokus" nach Zufallsgenerator sondern eine ganz einfache Sache mit enorm hoher Aussagekraft!
Bitte erspart euch zu meinem Beitrag umständlich formulierte Gegenargumente. Ich arbeite seit vielen Jahren mit Datenbanken und weiß, welchen Nutzen sie haben können... Es genügen ein paar klare datenschutzrechtliche Regeln und einheitliche Erfassungsgrundlagen. Publicity und Advertising sind hier nicht nötig.

Ach, noch etwas:
Das Geld, das dadurch eingespart werden könnte, sollte z. B. für die Kostenübernahme des PSA-Tests im Rahmen der Krebsfrüherkennung verwendet werden. Mal den Finger in den Popo des Patienten stecken hilft nicht wirklich, bösartigen Krebs zu erkennen. Entschuldigt bitte diese etwas schlichte Formulierung.

Harti

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans:-
Dein Link zur Quelle öffnet sich zwar, aber ohne Nachweis der Zugehörigkeit zum medizinischen Dienst kommt man nicht an den Text. Könntest Du mir hier oder per PN den Text der Kritik von Professor Ulm zugänglich machen?
Besonders ärgere ich mich auch immer über die Behauptung der Initiatoren von der "breiten gesellschaftlichen Zustimmung zur PREFERE Studie". Mich oder andere Patienten hat keiner gefragt. Eine "breite gesellschaftliche Zustimmung" kann man natürlich wohlfeil behaupten, wenn die befragten Verbände und Organe finanziell so ineinander verwoben und voneinander abhängig sind, dass keine es wagt, aus der Reihe zu tanzen. Dass keine der Ethik-Kommissionen gegen PREFERE Einwände erhoben hat, wie Prof. Ulm a.a.O. anmerkt, muss angesichts der ethischen Fragwürdigkeit des Unternehmens doch misstrauisch stimmen und den Verdacht nähren, dass die alle gar nicht anders konnten.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

In UK will man einen alternativen Weg gehen, der auch hier schon beschrieben wurde:



> UK to initiate true national cancer registry
> According to reports in various media overnight and this morning, the government agency Public Health England has been authorized to start development of a true national database of cancer patients that is focused on accelerating the application of personalised medicine...


Ob unsere hochrangigen Professoren auch damit so glücklich wären? Interessant bleibt nun, welche Studie langfristig bessere Aussagen generieren kann - spannend.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Harti:-

Über die wirklichen Beweggründe für diese Studie bin ich mir noch nicht im klaren. Ich vermute, dass die Initiatoren  mit dieser Studie, die vorgeblich die Wahl der "besten individuellen Therapie" für low risk Betroffene erleichtern wollen, mit besseren Ergebnissen zugunsten  der herkömmlichen Prostatektomie und Strahlentherapie rechnen und die lästig gewordenen Konkurrenten Brachy und Active Survaillance zurückdrängen wollen. Dass man, wie sie in Antwort auf Kritik schreiben, die "Nicht-Unterlegenheit" dieser alternativen Therapien bestätigen wollen, ist doch nichts als ein semantischer Dreh. Vielleicht bricht bei der Deutschen Krebshilfe mal ein Insider das Schweigen und verrät uns wie Snowdon die wahren Motive. 
Eigenartig auch die gleichen Sprachregelungen in allen  Medien und bei den Antworten auf Rückfragen und Kritik.
Bei Rückfragen  wird als  Hauptakteur stets die Deutsche Krebshilfe genannt. Aber wer ist die Deutsche Krebshilfe? Die Deutsche Krebshilfe ist eine sehr effektive Spenden-Sammel-Organisation, die laut Satzung zwar unabhängig ist, deren Entscheidungsgremien aber von sog. "Experten" beherrscht werden. Diese sind Chefärzte von Großkliniken, die auch über die Verteilung der Spendengelder bestimmen und der überwiegenden Teil der Spendengelder geht dann auch an Großkliniken für Forschungsprojekte. Und eines dieser Projekte ist die PREFERE Studie.
Als Einzelner ohne Geld und Einfluss ist man natürlich machtlos und kann froh sein, bei Kritik nicht auch noch verfolgt zu werden. Dass diese fragwürdige Studie aber überhaupt so glatt  alle beteiligten Verbände und Gremien passieren konnte mit unisono Sprachregelungen  zeigt eine unverhältnismäßig große finanzielle Abhängigkeit voneinander und Verlinkung im Gesundheitssystem. Das alles spielt sich auf einer oberen, finanziell satten, akademischen Ebene von "Experten" ab, die  kaum Berührung mit der operativen Ebene haben, wo niedergelassene Urologen für ein vierteljährliches Hunger-Honorar das Gros der Kassenpatienten  behandeln müssen. Was die"da oben" sich ausdenken an "evidenz-basierter" Spielerei , könnte uns  ja egal sein, wenn wir es nicht mitfinanzieren müssten mit  Spenden- und Beitragsgeldern an die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen.

Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## LowRoad

> The results of the so-called SABRE1 study have now been reported by Eccles et al. in BJU International. It is probable that they have finally *confirmed that any attempt to conduct a large, randomized trial of two differing types of first-line treatment in men with localized prostate cancer is utterly unrealistic*...


*[1]:* The end of a futile quest in management of localized prostate cancer?

----------

